# Issues with Corsair Carbide 400R cabinet-advice needed.



## quicky008 (Sep 28, 2012)

I purchased a corsair carbide 400R case for my pc last month from a local computer store.While everything about the cabinet seemed fine initially,I have recently discovered that no dust filters have been provided for the 2 front mounted 120mm LED fans.According to numerous reviews of this cabinet that I've read or watched online,two of its front mounts are fitted with dust filters,which are,quite inexplicably,missing from my cabinet.Due to the absence of dust filters,my system is becoming increasingly dirty due to the entry of too much dust through the front vents.There's also a fairly large scratch on the right hand side panel which looks very annoying to say the least.

Although these issues may seem somewhat trivial to some people,they are not insignificant for me as I've spent a lot of money on this cabinet and therefore I was expecting a robust item that is free from defects.What should i do now to obtain the missing dust filter and also to have that faulty side panel replaced with a new one,if possible?I've heard that corsair's RMA is absolutely superb-what's the phone no. and address of their service center in kolkata?Do they offer any kind of support to their customers for problems like the ones I've mentioned above?Please help-your assistance in this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 28, 2012)

IMO, you should try contacting your local dealer from whom you bought the cabinet before going in for the RMA.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 28, 2012)

the dealer has mentioned that he can't do anything about it.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 28, 2012)

I believe Corsair handles all RMA requests online
Support

*www.corsair.com/en/customcontact/customerservice/


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks,i'll try to get in touch with them as soon as possible.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 29, 2012)

Contact them and explain the situation.


----------

